# Safe T Sorb stripping KH



## Bad-Daddio (Apr 11, 2009)

I know there are a lot of threads here that talk about Safe T Sorb pulling KH out of the water. Some posts in these threads seem to suggest that this is a temporary effect - that after a time, the Safe T Sorb will essentially reach equilibrium with the water you add to the tank. 

I've searched and searched but can't seem to find any info regarding how long this takes. I'm sure the length of time will be quite variable but can anyone offer up a general answer? How long does it take. 

I'm seriously considering a switch from PFS on my 75 and I really don't mind adding baking soda for a while to bring the kh back up but I'm not sure I want to keep doing it if its going to take a long time.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I just picked up some recently, and have had a small amount sitting in a few cups of water. I keep meaning to test pH, GH, and KH, but it keeps slipping my mind.

Hopefully I'll manage to remember one of these days, and post some info comparing it to aged tap water.

I would imagine it would reach equilibrium sooner in harder water, but I don't really know.

I'm planning on pre-charging mine, but I'm waiting until I can find a fairly cheap source of K and PO4, in addition to carbonates I already have.


----------



## Bad-Daddio (Apr 11, 2009)

Did you get a chance to test it? 

I'm picking up a couple bags from my local Grainger tomorrow. It will be a while before I can put it in a tank though. I have a 75 with PFS that is a diatom factory. I've tried everything I know to get rid of it but it won't go away. I'm hoping that it's being caused by silicates in the sand and a switch to the Saf T Sorb will make it go away. I also have a 40B that I'm dying to get set up. I would like to use it in that too. I have other projects that I have to complete before I can work on either of them though.

Anyway, when I get mine I might rinse a little bit of it and set up a test container to see what happens. If I do, I will report back here.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Bad-Daddio said:


> I know there are a lot of threads here that talk about Safe T Sorb pulling KH out of the water. Some posts in these threads seem to suggest that this is a temporary effect - that after a time, the Safe T Sorb will essentially reach equilibrium with the water you add to the tank.
> 
> I've searched and searched but can't seem to find any info regarding how long this takes. I'm sure the length of time will be quite variable but can anyone offer up a general answer? How long does it take.
> 
> I'm seriously considering a switch from PFS on my 75 and I really don't mind adding baking soda for a while to bring the kh back up but I'm not sure I want to keep doing it if its going to take a long time.


Hi Bad-Daddio,

Yes, Safe-T-Sorb #7941 does 'strip' the carbonates from the water column and lowers the dKH (and resulting PH).

lochaber was correct when they stated


> I would imagine it would reach equilibrium sooner in harder water, but I don't really know.


That said, I took readings of a newly set up 10 gallon regularly after setting it up. I did weekly water changes (very, very soft water) and added 1/4 teaspoon of Baking Soda (NaHCO3) at every water change which added about 2.0 dKH to the 10 gallon tank. It took about 12 weeks for the substrate to reach a level of saturation.

That said, it wasn't a problem even with low dKH, and low PH I was able to grow some amazing plants....even without CO2.

10 gallon; Safe-T-Sorb #7941; no CO2; EI dosing; PAR=25


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

You could also do things like:

Blend some coral sand or oyster shell grit into the substrate. Test a small amount and see if you like the color. Perhaps as little as 10-20% coral sand is enough. This is not reverseable. If you add too much, you will make a hard water tank. 

Add coral sand or oyster shell grit to the filter. I use a nylon stocking to hold loose media. This is very controllable. Remove it when you get to the point you (and your fish) like. 

Add limestone or related rock decor. Then remove it when the STS has stabilized. Yes, this means you get to re-scape the tank, or at least part of it. This is much slower, unless you have lots of little rocks. You might find that one or two larger rocks could stay in there. Depends on the water chemistry you are aiming for. 

Add potassium bicarbonate with every water change, and perhaps halfway between water changes.


----------



## Bad-Daddio (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks Roy. That's the answer I was hoping for. You're in Seattle, I'm not too far north of you. We both get our tap water from the wonderful Cascades. It's VERY soft. I haven't tested hardness in many years but last time I did, it was almost too low to get a reading on. I would imagine I could expect similar results to what you found. I think i will give it a shot. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Bad-Daddio (Apr 11, 2009)

Diana said:


> You could also do things like:
> 
> Blend some coral sand or oyster shell grit into the substrate. Test a small amount and see if you like the color. Perhaps as little as 10-20% coral sand is enough. This is not reverseable. If you add too much, you will make a hard water tank.
> 
> ...


Also a good solution. Thanks for the input. I think I'm just going to go with the baking soda solution and see how it goes. If it doesn't seem to want to reach equilibrium, I will try one of your suggestions.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Bad-Daddio,

Glad to help! Check out GSAS if you get a chance, we have a great club here in the Seattle area.


----------



## Bad-Daddio (Apr 11, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Bad-Daddio,
> 
> Glad to help! Check out GSAS if you get a chance, we have a great club here in the Seattle area.


I've been wanting to get to one of the meetings for a long time now but Queen Anne is soooooo far from Granite Falls and I have other commitments most Tuesday nights. I guess I'm just going to have to suck it up and go soon.


----------



## etk300ex (May 1, 2013)

I have safTsorb in my 55 and just setup a 15. It lowered PH from 8.2 to 7.8. My waters pretty hard kH=8 GH=11, I've never bothered to test. My turtle doesn't care. I'm curious now, I'll check tonight and report back.


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

I'd be scared of the turtle eating the safetsorb and getting an impaction.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Could I add a small amount to the filter to lower the KH? How long does it take to strip KH? I was thinking I could add some in a bag, then remove it when my desire KH is reach.

Would this work?


----------



## etk300ex (May 1, 2013)

etk300ex said:


> I have safTsorb in my 55 and just setup a 15. It lowered PH from 8.2 to 7.8. My waters pretty hard kH=8 GH=11, I've never bothered to test. My turtle doesn't care. I'm curious now, I'll check tonight and report back.


kH and gH were as expected, no change


----------



## etk300ex (May 1, 2013)

devilduck said:


> I'd be scared of the turtle eating the safetsorb and getting an impaction.


That is a ginormous myth in turtle keeping in my opinion. I've been keeping them for 10 years, never witnessed this, never had a death, or any problem whatsoever in that mater.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

So, I went to test my initial bit of safe-t-sorb, and realized when I tested the tap water, that I've got almost no KH for the safetsorb to strip out...

I went and set up another batch in a gallon jug, but added a bit of baking soda to the container first. Was testing it every night, but more recently just every couple days. I'm overdue for a test, but in the first week or so I couldn't really tell much.

Once I start seeing something, I'll put up a better post describing everything I did, all my test results, etc.


----------



## Bad-Daddio (Apr 11, 2009)

Great, thanks lochaber! I appreciate it!


----------

